# how long should one wait to run a 2nd cycle?



## googleME (Jan 26, 2012)

age 30, 5.10, 195lbs solid muscle lean body fat 10%

first cycle was sust 500 split weekly 12 weeks
pct clomid 50/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20

i know people said i wasted money with my pct as it was a low dose cycle i am a newbie to ass so wanted to run both clomid/nolva just to make sure i coverd all the angles

no sides while i was running this cycle

now that i have a taste og ass and my body has responded ok with sust  i am ready for the next step 2nd cycle, fist cycle was 6 months ago i am in no rush if i am adviced to wait another 6 months i am ok with that then again you all are more expericned then me thats why i am here to get advice id say i gained about 18pounds on the sust cycle  i will not lie i did miss workouts due to the fact i was on callouts for work id get a call out during the night next day i was unable to workout, after pct i kept around 12pounds, what would be a good 2nd cycle dbol/sust or dbol/test E?


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 26, 2012)

Most people here do 2 a year or so.  6 months should be plenty long enough.  Have you had your bloodwork done to make sure you recovered your natural test levels?


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 26, 2012)

6 months is plenty time off. Out of the 2 options you stated i would choose dbol/test E.


----------



## googleME (Jan 26, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Most people here do 2 a year or so. 6 months should be plenty long enough. Have you had your bloodwork done to make sure you recovered your natural test levels?


 
yes i have had my bloodworks done everything is normal


----------



## rage racing (Jan 26, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> 6 months is plenty time off. Out of the 2 options you stated i would choose dbol/test E.


 
^^^^this. I am on that cycle now and I am loving it.


----------



## Dath (Jan 26, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> 6 months is plenty time off. Out of the 2 options you stated i would choose dbol/test E.



X2 for  test/dbol


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 26, 2012)

x3 for DBOL/Test, it's my favorite stack.

You might want to run 30-40 mg/day on the DBOL and 750 mg/week in two evenly spread out injects on the test for really good gains.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jan 26, 2012)

*X4 for d-bol & test*

What a wonderful simple cycle that makes.
30-50mgs d-bol is about the norm and I would reccomend you adjust accordingly.
Start with 30mgs and see how you do and up it if you see you like it and are having no issues.
Do the test in two pins per week. Many of us like mon & thurs for test E.
Since it's your second cycle perhaps you'd like to start the test out at 500mgs and then in week 8 go up to the 750mgs that was suggested.
If I assume you'll be doing a 12 week cycle. 
The reason you increase at week 8 is you'r gains will slow at about that time so by increasing the mgs you can continue to gain.
Another angle a lot of us like is to finish the cycle with more d-bol for like the last 2 weeks of test and the two weeks while you'r letting the test clear BEFORE you start you'r PCT. 
d-bol has 4-6 hour half life so IMO you can run that right up until you start PCT.
I hope you'r planning to do HCG for your entire cycle?
If so start that after your second week of test @ 250-500 iu's 2x wkly and run that right up until PCT starts. 
There are other ways but I think this should work real nice for you.
It keeps things pretty simple and this could be a real good growth cycle for you. Front & rear kicker, up your test @ wk 8, HCG throughout, proper PCT and your GTG.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ooopps!*

Just noticed.
Drop the nolva and up you'r clomid.
For your proposed cycle you should be fine with clomid @ 100, 75, 50, 50.
Aromasin @ 25, 25, 12.5, 12.5.
Aromasin is suicidal to estrogen and is normally used in PCT to prevent possible estrogen rebound. 
Question? Are you planning to use arimadex on cycle? 
If so .5mgs mon, wed & fri should suffice.
Now you'r GTG.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Great advice, i also like adex on cycle and aromasin for pct.


----------



## fstasfq (Jan 26, 2012)

I stay off for at least the same amount of time as I was on.  If I go 12 weeks on then I take 12 weeks off.  I good rule to follow is to stay off twice as long as you were on but I can never make it that long before getting on again.


----------



## googleME (Jan 27, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> What a wonderful simple cycle that makes.
> 30-50mgs d-bol is about the norm and I would reccomend you adjust accordingly.
> Start with 30mgs and see how you do and up it if you see you like it and are having no issues.
> Do the test in two pins per week. Many of us like mon & thurs for test E.
> ...


 

yes i am planning to run HCG and arimadex on cycle, it will be a 12 cycle


----------

